# Kyoga Flameback Fry Color?



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

One of my female kyoga flamebacks just released her fry, I would say there is around 14 or so. Anyway, I chose to to take them out of the main tank with the other flamebacks as this is my first brood from them and I would like to raise as much as possible. I put them in a 3 gallon with somewhat of a tumbler effect going on, I know they are free swimming for the most part but I'd like to make sure the water has good circulation. I placed them in one of my large nets with two air stones bubbling along side of the net. Let me know if this is a bad idea, I have tried it before with success but never with Victorians. 
On to my other question. I noticed that some of the fry are white while the others are dark. Both colors seem to be fully developed in terms of shape and movement but just wondering why the color difference. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Are they albino white?

Once my fry are free swimming i let them swim. Even when i strip and they have a tail and can scoot around i stop tumbling them. Just my preference as i have small tumblers and they out grow them quickly.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The only possible explanation I can think of is one of the parents has the albino gene and it has been passed down to the offspring.


----------



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

They are taking BBS now, I tried them today on the BBS. I think tomorrow I'll let them out of the net into full 3g and let them swim around a bit more. The ones that are white are all white, without thinking about it too much I would say they were albino, but I didn't think there were such a thing as Albino Kyoga Flamebacks.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The albino gene is a mutation and can be found in pretty much everything.


----------

